# C & C on ring shot



## kkamin (Dec 31, 2009)

I wasn't sure about the direct reflection on the gem's face, but I thought having it cover half was my best option.  I know there are a few blemishes on the ring, but this was first intended for Ebay so I ethically couldn't remove them.

Thanks, C & C would be great.


----------



## Missdaisy (Dec 31, 2009)

How did you stand the ring up like that?


----------



## jbylake (Dec 31, 2009)

kkamin said:


> I wasn't sure about the direct reflection on the gem's face, but I thought having it cover half was my best option. I know there are a few blemishes on the ring, but this was first intended for Ebay so I ethically couldn't remove them.
> 
> Thanks, C & C would be great.


 A lot of glare off the silver, also think it would look better with a blue or darker background.  Just my .02.

J.


----------



## kkamin (Dec 31, 2009)

Missdaisy said:


> How did you stand the ring up like that?



I used wax.  It wasn't perfectly hidden so I had to removing it in post.

The wax I used was that orthodontic wax they sell in the toothpaste section of drug stores.  It is used to smooth over sharp parts or wires on braces.  You could also use a few drops of freshly melted candle wax.


----------



## margadigi27 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great effort to stand the ring like that!!! Cool!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 7, 2010)

Very creative.  I also visited your sight [very impressive].
I absolutely adore your signature!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 19, 2010)

The reflection of the ring you added in post is perpendicular to the ring.

I like the highlight on half of the stone, though, it gives good definition to the shape of the stone.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 19, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> The reflection of the ring you added in post is perpendicular to the ring.



I don't think it's at a right angle.  It just duplicated the image and flipped it.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 19, 2010)

Right... but since you're using the inside of the ring as your reflection, flipping it deosn't give it the correct angle of reflection for the _underside_ of the ring. You're right though, it's not 90 degrees off, probably more like 45. The top left edge of the reflection should be turned about 5 -10 degrees up (clockwise) from horizontal.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think you'd see the underside of the ring because of the angle--it is leaning forward.  Take a box and lean it forward a bit on a mirror and it becomes basically a flipped reflection imo.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 20, 2010)

If you cover the stone part of the first ring, it gives you some perspective of the angle your reflection should be pointing.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cool how you stood it up like that.  I agree on the reflection. It doesn't look quite right. It almost looks like you should flip it horizontally as well. Maybe it's just the angle it's at too...not sure.

I find too that it helps to blur the reflection layer slightly and add a gradient mask to it to let it falloff to pure white. Hope that helps.


----------

